# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Lumturia dhe kuptimi i saj!

## DI_ANA

Lumturia

A mund te jemi te lumtur ?

Lumturia është të duash atë që kë......

Kush eshte i lumtur dhe perse? Lumturia varet nga ne apo nga rrethanat e jetes? Eshte me i lumtur ai qe punon fort apo ai qe ka fituar llotarine? Nje seri pyetjesh qe marrin pergjigje nga specialistet me te mire
E shkurter por intensive, me afer me qetesine ose ngazellimin, lumturia varet nga rrethanat, por edhe nga personaliteti, deshirat dhe bindjet tona. Edhe pse ne mund ta eksperimentojme ne shkalle, raste, madje edhe ne lloje te ndryshme, lumturia eshte nje emocion thelbesor. Ajo eshte nje pervoje fizike dhe mendore shume intensive, e cila lind si reagim ndaj nje ngjarjeje dhe ka nje jetegjatesi te kufizuar, edhe pse te perseritshme.
Nga ana tjeter, qenia ne humor te mire eshte si nje muzike ne sfond dhe megjithese nuk perfundon ne nje shperthim gezimi, ajo ndikon jashtezakonisht ne menyren tone te te menduarit dhe te te sjellurit. Humori i mire na ben me te sjelle, sepse ate e bashkeshoqeron deshira per te ndihmuar te tjeret. Ai na ben me krijues, sepse na nxit te bashkepunojme dhe te perpunojme me shume zgjidhje dhe me cilesi me te mire. Ai na ndihmon qe te kemi me shume deshire, sepse na ben me elastike ne arsyetim dhe me te gatshem per te hedhur ne debat hamendjet tona te zakonshme dhe se fundi ne ben me kurajoze ne situata te veshtira.
A lindim te lumtur?
Disa studiues flasin per lumturine sikur ajo te ishte nje cilesi e karakterit dhe shume kerkime te kryera ne lidhje me binjaket kane per qellim te vertetojne se "predispozita per te qene i lumtur" jo vetem qe ekziston, por eshte e trashegueshme deri ne masen 80%. Atehere pra, vijme te lumtur qe nga lindja? Jo teresisht. Para se gjithash, perqindja prej 80% ka te beje me shume me nje predispozite te qendrueshme, se sa me gjendje episodike, tipike, si per shembull me ate te gezimit. Mes nje proverbi te vjeter anglez: "Mos gjyko te lumtur askend, derisa nuk ka vdekur" dhe pyetjes disi naive se: a eshte me e lumtur nje natyre e mbyllur apo nje e hapur?, pergjigja eshte se persa kohe qe individet kane aftesi te ndryshme per te vepruar sipas menyrave te tyre karakteristike, nuk ka kuptim pyetja nese jane tipat e hapur me te lumtur se karakteret e mbyllur. Eshte e sigurt se nuk ekziston asnje lidhje absolute midis tipareve te nje personaliteti dhe lumturise.
Studiuesi Kennon Sheldon kreu nje kerkim ne nje grup studentesh amerikane dhe koreane. Qellimi i studimit ishte te gjente se cfare i bente njerezit me te lumtur. Pasuria apo fama? Jo: pavaresia, kompetenca, lidhjet dhe vleresimi i vetes u vendosen ne krye te klasifikimeve te nevojave psikologjike. Ndjesite e lidhura me keto emocione jane me te rendesishmet per t'u ndjere te lumtur dhe mungesa e tyre eshte e mjaftueshme per t'u shnderruar ne te palumtur. Por me nje ndryshim te vogel: per studentet koreane "lidhjet" perbenin nevojen e pare, nderkohe qe per ata amerikane ne krye te listes qendronte "vleresimi i vetes".
Lumturine nuk ta dhuron askush
Ne kendveshtrimin objektiv, disa psikologe e konsiderojne lumturine si nje gjendje emotive te cilen ne e perjetojme kur gjendemi brenda nje aktiviteti domethenes, te cilin e kryejme ne menyren me te mire te mundshme. Por sa realiste eshte kjo performance optimale? "Jeta eshte nje kompromis- thone studiuesit- funksionimi optimal eshte nje ideal teorik, pothuajse i parealizueshem, por edhe nese do te ishte i tille, venia ne plan te pare e nje funksioni nenkupton gjithnje sakrifikimin e nje tjetri. Edhe teoria nuk e pranon nje lumturi te plote, sepse pas disa castesh kalimtare rivendoset perseri ekuilibri i meparshem. Por ndoshta eshte me mire qe ndodh keshtu".
Lumturia eshte e shkurter, ndersa pasojat jo
Barbara Fredrickson e Universitetit te Michiganit ka fituar nje cmim te rendesishem per kerkimin e saj ne lidhje me pasojat qe shkaktojne ne nje periudhe afatgjate emocionet pozitive. Keto emocione (ne kundershtim me ato negative qe e ngushtojne perkohesisht raportin mendim- veprim) rrisin aftesine e mendimit dhe te veprimit te njerezve. Me kalimin e kohes ky zgjerim i hapesires se pergjigjeve te mundshme ndaj ngjarjeve te jetes krijon nje spirale ngjitese, e cila forcon karakterin dhe vendosmerine, cimenton lidhjet shoqerore dhe ndikon ne menyre pozitive mbi shendetin dhe mireqenien. Ne fund te fundit, edhe pse jeteshkurtra, emocionet pozitive mund te kene pasoja jetegjata, duke na bere ne kete menyre me krijues, me te shendetshem dhe me te shoqerueshem.
Perse optimistet kane me shume sukses ne jete? Kesaj pyetjeje, nje tjeter studiuese, Lisa Aspinall e Universitetit te Marylandit ia ka gjetur me ne fund pergjigjen. Optimistet ndryshojne nga te tjeret nga menyra me te cilen i perpunojne te dhenat qe lidhen me ta dhe perkunder mendimit te pergjithshem, ata nuk i anashkalojne informacionet negative, por i perdorin ato per te ndryshuar strategjine e tyre ose per te permiresuar sjelljen, gje qe sjell per pasoje rritjen e mundesive per te patur sukses. Nje sjellje kjo qe duhet imituar.
Fakte apo interpretime?
Karakteri yne luan nje rol te rendesishem per lumturine qe ndjejme apo kerkojme dhe shume studime e vertetojne nje gje te tille: qendrueshmeria emotive rrit mundesine per te qene te lumtur dhe ne nje mase me te vogel edhe per te qene te hapur. Por ne lumturine tone ndihmojne edhe shume elemente te tjere, disa prej te cileve qendrojne jashte nesh. Perceptimi yne i fenomeneve dhe menyra me te cilen i perballojme, jane elemente shume te rendesishem te mireqenies sone dhe keto faktore jane te ndervarur: shendeti kushtezon aktivitetin tone, personaliteti kushtezon perspektivat per te gjetur nje shok jete e keshtu me radhe. Dhe jo i fundit per nga rendesia, karakteri yne percakton radhen e rendesise qe u japim ngjarjeve dhe zgjedhjen tone per vleresimin apo zhvleresimin e tyre, pra ajo qe efektivisht kemi arritur te perftojme. Perpara nje ngjarjeje te dhene, ne mund te ofrojme zgjidhje te pashpresa ose zgjidhje me rrugedalje, duke e interpretuar kete apo ate fakt ne menyre katastrofike ose te mundshme.
Elementet e lumturise
Nese do i permblidhnim rezultatet e kerkimeve dhe te eksperimenteve, do mund te pervijonim nje liste me elementet qe ne proporcione te ndryshueshme ndikojne ne qenien tone te lumtur:
* Mosha
* Paraja
* Shendeti
* Martesa ose nje lidhje e qendrueshme
* Besimi dhe feja
* Aktiviteti (puna)
* Miqte dhe lidhjet
* Liria
Rendesia qe i veshim cdonjerit prej ketyre elementeve eshte shpesh fryt i nje kushtezimi dhe hera heres i nje gabimi ne arsyetim. Ne perfundim te studimit te tij, nje psikolog amerikan shkruan se receta e lumturise "ngjason shpesh me nje predikim te vlerave tradicionale". Perkunder asaj qe mendojne shume vete, "statistikat tregojne se nuk jane te pasurit, te privilegjuarit apo njerezit e bukur ata qe jane me te lumtur, por ata qe kane grua dhe femije, miq, qe besojne ne zot dhe qe kane nje pune e cila i jep kuptim jetes se tyre. Por ka mundesi qe keto perfundime te jene mbivleresuar: martesa mund te na beje te lumtur, por nga ana tjeter te qenet te lumtur mund te kontribuoje qe ne te martohemi dhe te qendrojme ne kete gjendje ne nje periudhe afatgjate". E thene me fjale te tjera, ndjekja e drejperdrejte e lumturise eshte recete per nje jete te palumtur.
Ja disa nga elementet qe ndikojne ne lumturine tone.
Miqte
C'kuptim do te kishte jeta jone pa miq? Sic ka shkruar Francis Bacon "miqesia i shumezon gezimet dhe i ndan hidherimet". Te kesh nje rrjet lidhjesh shoqerore eshte shume e rendesishme per lumturine dhe mbeshtetja qe te japin te tjeret ndikon tek provat qe duhet te perballojme. Per shembull, mbeshtetja emotive: nje mik merr pjese ne trishtimin tone pas nje ndodhie negative, ose ne gezimin e nje fitoreje tonen. Mbeshtetje ne vleresimin e vetes: kur ndihemi te pranuar dhe te vleresuar nga miqte. Mbeshtetje informative: jemi duke kerkuar pune dhe nje mik na ofron te dhenat ne lidhje me nje mundesi. Mbeshtetje materiale: miqte na mbajne femijet kur duam te dalim, ne gjenden ne veshtiresi financiare, etj.
Miqesia eshte nje funksion i vertete dhe i mirefillte, ose me mire, nje pergjigje emotive e cila duket se eshte konceptuar kasten per te hequr menjane miqte e rreme. Kur kemi vertet nevoje, nje dore e shtrire per ndihme na prek. Jemi te mallengjyer dhe nuk e harrojme kurre bujarine, duke u ndjere te detyruar t'i pohojme mikut se veprimin e tij nuk do e harrojme kurre. Miqte e vertete jane ata qe te gjenden ne nevoje, sepse qellimi i miqesise eshte qe ajo te na gjindet ne ato caste kur askush tjeter nuk merr mundimin te afrohet.
Nese miqte na bejne te lumtur, edhe ne i bejme te lumtur ata. Por edhe nje here, pasja ose e jo e miqve "te vertete" varet shume nga karakteri yne. Por edhe nga mjedisi dhe nga perkatesia shoqerore.
Martesa ose nje lidhje e qendrueshme
Martesa dhe bashkejetesa ne vetvete nuk garantojne lumturine. Me shume kjo varet nga ne. Duke pare arsyet se perse ciftet bashkohen e me pas ndahen, eshte e mundur te ndertosh profilin e "zgjedhjeve te deshtuara", qe kane per baze fillime delikate. Ne zgjedhjen tone te partnerit ka elemente me prirje per te na cuar drejt zhgenjimit: te kemi qene te terhequr kryesisht nga pamja fizike e partnerit; ta kemi konsideruar ate si me idealin; te kemi menduar se jeta nuk do te ishte e mundur pa te; te kemi qene te bindur se lidhja do te ishte e perjetshme.
Nese "hidhemi me koke" ne lidhjet sentimentale duke shpresuar te gjejme gjithe lumturite, jemi ne rruge te rrezikshme. Ideale do te ishte nje perzierje e ndjenjave te forta dhe pritjeve te arsyeshme, i vetmi kusht qe i lejon nje cifti te superoje krizat e pashmangshme dhe te futet ne ate qe quhet "dashuria e pjekur".
Ne fund te nje raporti, pra kur cifti ndahet, ai qe e perballon me mire kete eshte ai qe zgjedh nje strategji te ndermjetme per te perjetuar ato kujtime dhe ato imazhe te jetes se meparshme qe nuk rrezikojne te perzihen me vuajtjen e ndarjes dhe te te ndjerit i braktisur.
Nje tjeter rregull eshte te shohesh te ardhmen, por pa mohuar te shkuaren. Megjithese eshte e pashmangshme dhe e veshtire per t'u kontrolluar, mbajtja inat helmon jeten dhe demton besimin: sharjet dhe inati ne nje periudhe afatgjate sherbejne vetem per te cenuar vleresimin e vetes. Ata qe ndahen dhe qe arrijne ta kapercejne krizen, kerkojne t'u japin nje vlere cilesive te tyre me te mira dhe te zhvillojne te tilla te reja, duke i vene vetes objektiva afatmesme dhe afatgjata.
Edhe pse na ngjan i padurueshem, emocioni i trishtimit ka nje funksion dhe nje vlefshmeri te rendesishme. Trishtimi na meson te shmangim gjendjet qe e provokojne ate, na shtyn te rimendojme ne lidhje me ngjarjet dhe gabimet, mund te shkaktoje simpatine dhe mbeshtetjen e te tjereve, mund te na mbroje nga agresiviteti i tyre dhe na lejon te kuptojme se sa vuajne edhe te tjeret qe perjetojne te njejten gjendje te trishtuar si ne.
Aktiviteti
Njerezit qe merren me nje pune jane me te lumtur se ata pasive, sidomos nese aktiviteti qe kryejne perputhet me objektivat dhe vlerat e tyre. Nga ana tjeter, pasiviteti i detyruar, si ne rastin e qenies pa pune, mund te shkaktoje palumturi, e cila shpeshhere mund te shnderrohet edhe ne semundje. Njerezit qe gezojne humor punojne me mire se te tjeret dhe jane me te motivuar dhe krijues, por jane shume me pak te tille nese detyra qe duhet te kryejne, edhe pse pjese perberese e nje pune ne teresi terheqese, eshte e merzitshme.
Pasja e nje qellimi eshte vetem gjysma e elementeve ne arritjen e lumturise, teze e vertetuar kjo edhe tek femijet e vegjel, te cilet kane objektiva relativisht te thjeshta. Sipas studiuesve eshte e pamundur qe nje njeri te kete nje jete te lumtur, nese nuk ka nje ide pak a shume te qarte se si duhet te jete jeta e tij. Ne kurset per te qene te lumtur shpesh predikohet qe te pakesohen ambicjet dhe te percaktohen synime afatshkurtra dhe jo afatgjata, por kjo strategji ka hapesire te kufizuar sepse synimet modeste dhe objektivat afatshkurtra mund te cojne ne nje ide shume te varfer ne lidhje me permbajtjen e jetes: kenaqesia pa qellim nuk perben nje recete te mire per lumturine. Ndersa ne lidhje me efektshmerine, kerkimet tashme kane treguar se njerezit qe nuk kane shume besim ne vete jane shume me ngurrues ne ndermarrjen e aktiviteteve nxitese dhe per kete arsye nuk duhet te habitemi nese besimi ne mundesite e zgjedhjes dhe ne kontrollin e perfundimeve ndikon qofte ne mireqenien tone psikologjike, qofte ne ate fizike. Ne fund te fundit, nga se varet lumturia jone profesionale? Sipas disa psikologeve ajo varet para se gjithash nga puna qe na jepet te kryejme, ndersa te tjere mendojne se ajo varet thjesht nga ne.



Jeta ofron më tepër sa unë mendoj
Titulli origjinal i librit: Living, Loving, and Learning
Autor: Prof. Dr. Leo Buscaglia


Cili eshte kuptimi i lumturise per ju?!

Respekte

----------


## J@mes

Gete thoshte: kur jemi te lumtur, jemi gjithnje te mire. Por kur jemi te mire, nuk jemi gjithnje te lumtur.

Meqe per kete teme ke cituar pjese te autorit Leo Buscaglia, po citoj dhe une dicka nga ky autor per lumturine.

Arritja e lumturise eshte ndoshta nje nga idealet me te medha. Edhe kushtetuta e permban. Si e arrijme dhe si e perkufizojme, ndryshon nga njeri tek tjetri. Ndoshta ajo qe e ben kaq te pakapshme nuk eshte ajo se nuk dime si ta fitojme, por si ta mbajme. 
Gjendja jone shpirterore sa me e kenaqur qe te jete, ne nje cast te vetem mund te permbyset.
Ne nje reviste shkrimtari i njohur William S. Burroughs pohoi se sipas tij lumturia eshte nje nenprodhim i "funksionit qellimit dhe konfliktit, por ata qe aspirojne lumturine per veten, deshirojne fitoren pa bere lufte".

----------


## Qendi

*Sekreti i lumturisë*

Jean Jaque Rousseau thoshte se koncepti i pasurise dhe i varferise qe kemi eshte kryekeput gabim. Ai besonte se ne rast se nje njeri i pasur ndihej bosh perbenda dhe i palumtur, atehere ky person automatikisht duhet vlersuar si "I varfer", ndersa nje varfanjak qe kalon ditet pa asnje lek ne xhep, por me shpirt te kenaqur, ahere i tilli duhet quajtur "I Pasur".

Sepse qenka e thene qe sa me te pasur te behemi aq me te palumtur jemi. Shikoni amerikanet dhe europianet per shembull, lista e depresanteve nuk ka te mbaruar, ndonje dite me duket sikur te gjithe jane te rrumbullosur me kokrrat e Prozac-ut. Por pse keshtu?

Mos valle ideja se qielli eshte kufiri, e se te gjithe mund te behemi njerez te medhenj po te punojme forte, po na kthehet ne kurth? Ndoshta duke menduar se mund te arrijme gjithcka fryhemi kot e me pas zhgenjehemi kur nuk arrijme "gjithcka". Mos valle kur tjetri arrin me larte se ne, e ndjejme veten poshte? Keto "great expectations" a mos po na kafshojne stimën personale?
Si thoni ju miq?
Mos sekretin e lumturise e ka ai arixhiu me ariun qe me gjithe dhembet e prishura buzeqesh me shume nga ne

----------


## Goldanitus

Lumturia per mua paraqet menjaninimin e emocioneve negative dhe lindjen e emocioneve pozitive. Ne kete qast njeriu eshte i lumtur. Emocionet negative mund te lindin nga paknaqesite qe i hasim gjate dites, nga ndonje ngjarje te cilen ne nuk e kemi mirepritur. Emocionet pozotive lindin kur qellimet tona permbushen dhe kur ngjarjet ndodhin apo jane ashtu siq kemi ne deshire te jene. Dhe kur tek ne dominojne emocionet pozitive ndaj atyre negative atehere paraqitet lumturia tek ne. Mirpo kur tek ne dominojne emocionet negative nda atyre pozotive atehere tek ne paraqitet pikellimi. Pra lumturia varet nga fuqia e emocioneve, nga raporti ndermjet emocioneve. LUMTURIA(PIKELLIMI)=EMOCIONET POZITIVE - EMOCIONET NEGATIVE. Ndersa fuqia e emocioneve varet nga vet ne-si i intepretojme emocionet, si i zgjedhim emocionet. P.sh. ne kemi deshtuar ne provim mirpo njekohesishte ne lotari kemi fituar nje bilete per te pare 50 cent ne Prishtine. Tani nese ne per ne me shume domethenie(me shume ndikim ne emocionet tona) ka bileta per te pare 50 centin dhe jo rezultati i provimit, atehere ne kete rast ne jemi te lumtur. Mirpo ne te kunderten-nese jane me te fuqishme emocionet negative se ato pozitive, nese ne jemi te pikelluar per rezultatin e provimit dhe tani per ne nuk ka rendesi bileta per te pare 50 cent ne Prishtine atehere ne nuk jemi te lumtur, ne jemi te pikelluar. Mirpo lumturia-ndryshimi i emocioneve p. dhe n. varet nga vet njeriu, varet nga personaliteti i atij qe po i perjeton emocionet. P.sh. nese per ndonje student nuk ka rendesi rezultati i provimit (sepse eshte mesuar me rezultate negative-nuk meson) por ka rendesi vetem nese ka fituar nje bilete per te adhuruarin e tij-50 cent atehere ne kete rast ky person eshte i lumtur. Mirpo nese per ndonje student( ai student qe meson, qe i perkushtohet mesimit,) nuk ka rendesi shume bileta e 50 cent por rezultati i provimit atehere ne rastin tone ky person do te jete i pikelluar. Pra lumturia varet nga personaliteti i personit qe perjeton emocione.

----------


## niktironci

Lumturi nuk eshte kurre e konfirmuar .
Perse?
Sepse njeriu e ka ne natyren e tije, qe c`faredo qe te kete, perseri do te kerkoje me shume..
Pra mund ti kesh te gjitha, dhe perseri do te kerkosh me shume.
Pra je i lumtur kur ke c`fare deshiron, e cila eshte e veshtire.
Une nuk kam qene mbret, por do te isha kurioz te dija ?
Po ata a kane qene te lumtur?

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Lumturia e Tij quhet, Une dua,lumturia e Saj quhet ,Ai do...gjithcka tjeter futet maksimumi tek kenaqesia....

----------


## Gimi3

> *DI_ANA:*
> 
> Lumturia
> 
> A mund te jemi te lumtur ?
> 
> Cili eshte kuptimi i lumturise per ju?!
> 
> Respekte


Pershendetje *DI_ANA*
*
Une mendoj se Lumturia e Jetes nuk varet se sa te lumtur jemi ... por varet se sa te lumtur jane te tjeret nga ne !*

----------


## DI_ANA

> Pershendetje *DI_ANA*
> 
> Une mendoj se Lumturia e Jetes nuk varet se sa te lumtur jemi ... por varet se sa te lumtur jane te tjeret nga ne !


Ti shume bukur e ke thene po do te beja nje pyetje...
A na mjafton ne si individ kjo lloj lumturie?
Vertete eshte detyra jone qe te bejme dike te lumtur dhe ta japim,po a nuk kemi nevoje edhe ne per ta marre?!
"Lumturia"....nje fjale kaq e shkurter po sa kuptim gjate!!


Respekte Gimi3

----------


## Gimi3

> Ti shume bukur e ke thene po do te beja nje pyetje...
> A na mjafton ne si individ kjo lloj lumturie?
> Vertete eshte detyra jone qe te bejme dike te lumtur dhe ta japim,po a nuk kemi nevoje edhe ne per ta marre?!
> "Lumturia"....nje fjale kaq e shkurter po sa kuptim gjate!!
> 
> 
> Respekte Gimi3


Ne rastin konkret 3 gjera duhet bere me qellim qe te ndajme lumturine me njeri-tjetrin :

*1.* Te japim lumturi.  
*2.* Te bejme kete me sinqeritet dhe dashuri.
*3.* Te mbesim me shprese se do te na kthehet ne forme mirenjohjeje lumturia e dhene dikujt.

( une e kam zakon kur dikujt i bej mire , nuk e bej ate per emer , nuk e bej per hipokrizi , vepra e mire - lumturia dhene dikujt - ka vlere kur behet me sinqeritet dhe kur nuk sherben si dicka per te permendur ate me vone )

*Lumturia rritet kur ndahet me te tjeret , fjala bie ... me shoqerine , permes bisedave me miq te ngushte , njerez te besueshem etj. *

----------


## Force-Intruder

Lumturia nuk eshte nje status, nuk eshte nje stad i caktuar ku hyn e del. Eshte nje rruge e tere, nje bilanc i gjerave te bukura dhe te keqija ne bilancen e jetes. Ne momente te caktuara e shohim bilancen sikur anon nga gjerat e mira dhe ndjehemi te lumtur. Ne momente te tjera ndodh e anasjellta.
Celesi eshte te kujtosh qe sido qe te jete gjendja jote shpirterore, ti... je gjalle! Dhe duke e ditur qe cfare nuk te vret, thjeshte te ben me te forte, duhet te jesh i lumtur qe jeton.
Dhe per sa kohe te rrezatosh driten e gezimit dhe lumturise, ate do te te reflektojne ata qe te rrethojne.
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## SKUTHI

Ca lumturie do ishte po te ishe i lumtur...

Per mua lumturi eshte kerkimi i lumturise dhe jo arritja e saj...
Sapo arrin dicka, kerkon dicka tjeter..

----------


## niktironci

Une kam nje mendim.
Njeriu mund te gjeje lumturine por besoj eshte e perkoheshme ,
dhe jo e perhereshme.
Sepse vete jeta eshte lufte, dhe gjithmone dalin te papritura dhe te panjohura.

----------


## trysil

Me sa dimë deri më tash, nga të gjitha speciet njeriu, megjithatë, është qenia më e përkryer. Si e tillë, ajo duhet të dijë të gjejë lumturinë. Kujtoj se ta bësh dike të lumtur, të flijosh diçka për dike, diçka që ty mund edhe të mo të të kushtojë shumë, ndërkaq, për tjetrin është jetike, kujtoj se të mbush lumturi.
Të rrezatosh dashuri tek njerëzit, komunikim të ëmbël, të llafosesh me kujdesin që t' mos e lëndosh dikë, aty ku plagën nuk e ka të shëruar si duhet, dhe më në fund, gjithsesi, të mos kesh qëllime të të treguarit të superioritetit tënd, i krijon vetës dhe tjetrit hapësirë për lumturi. Të japësh, të japësh, dhe në mënyrë të vazhdueshme të japësh, kjo është hapësirë e lumturisë tënde që të bën ta çmosh drejt jetën.
Njeriu gjithmonë ka diçka për të dhënë. Nese s' është i pasur, s' ka para, mund t' i dhuroj dikuj fjalë të bukura, ngushllim, udhëzim, afërsi, dashuri, shërbim, mund t' ia zgjat dorën dikuj që tjerët ia kanë kthyer shpinën pse nuk është klasë e tyre, pse është i varfër... Pra, njeriu gjithmonë ka për të dhënë diçka. Dhe, ai nuk jep që të varfrohet, por të bëhet më i pasur me lumturi.
Lumturia gjithmonë është brenda nesh; po e kërkuam diku gjetkë, s' do ta gjejmë kurrë dhe jetën do ta kemi ferr.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ca lumturie do ishte po te ishe i lumtur...
> 
> Per mua lumturi eshte kerkimi i lumturise dhe jo arritja e saj...
> Sapo arrin dicka, kerkon dicka tjeter..


Sepse pikerisht lumturia nuk ka fund!
Lumturi eshte kerkimi,por lumturi eshte dhe plotesimi i deshirave dhe endrrave qe ke,dhe ndonese ato jane pafund,nuk na mjaftojne shume gjera per te qene te tille!
Ka njerez qe kenaqen me pak dhe ka te tjeter qe kerkojne akoma me shume,por kjo eshte nje e drejte e kujtdo!

Respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

I mbyllim syte nje çast lumturie...

Lumturia ashtu si te gjitha ndjenjat nuk ka trajte fizike.....pra ne mud "ta ndjejme" ate dhe mund "ta prekim" por nuk mund ta shohim drejtperdrejte.Ne mund te shohim dike që eshte i/e lumtur por lumturine vete jo.Siç thashë edhe me siper ne e ndjejme por syri nuk e sheh......dhe qe syri te ndjehet edhe ai ne ate grade lumturie si mendja , trupi dhe shpirti yne ka nevoje te largohet nga gjithcka qe na rrethon dhe e rrethon ate perdite, nga bota dmth.E meqe mendja jone nuk e percepton lumturine si "diçka fizike" atehere edhe syri i pershtatet kesaj...

Kur jemi te lumtur,thjeshte i mbyllim syte për tu larguar sadopak nga gjerat që na rrethojne dhe i shohim perdite e meqe perditshmeria jone nuk mund te quhet gjithmone lumturi atehere te pakten duke i mbyllur ne nuk jemi "këtu" dhe syri duke u mbyllur mundohet ti afrohet asaj gjendje ne te cilen ndodhet shpirti....

----------


## alda09

> Ti shume bukur e ke thene po do te beja nje pyetje...
> A na mjafton ne si individ kjo lloj lumturie?
> Vertete eshte detyra jone qe te bejme dike te lumtur dhe ta japim,po a nuk kemi nevoje edhe ne per ta marre?!
> "Lumturia"....nje fjale kaq e shkurter po sa kuptim gjate!!
> 
> 
> Respekte Gimi3


Nuk jam e detyruar te beje dike te lumtur,nese nuk jam vete e lumtur cfare lumturie do ti jap tjetrit? megithate jam e mendimit se lumturia nuk ekziston apo asnje nuk e ka njohur. nese nuk je dakort me fjalin e fundit me jep nje shembull te nje njeriu te lumtur .

----------


## DI_ANA

"Lumturia s'eshte gje tjeter veç te enderrosh qe nje dite te jetosh i lumtur,pasi lumturi te vertete nuk ka"!
Lumturia ska fund.....dhe bota jone njerezore e kerkon perdite me doza me te teperta!

----------


## Cirla

*Mendoni vertete qe lumturia nuk ekziston!?!*

Kjo gje po me tremb shume....!!!  Po nuk mendoni ju qe thjeshte jeta, fakti qe ke mundesi ta jetosh, miqesia, te afermit, dashuria (ne shume koncepte) te bejne te lumtur?! Ose akoma me thelle, kalimi i nje momenti te vecante, te veshtire dhe realizimi pozitiv i ketij momenti per shembull, nuk te ben te ndjehesh i lumtur? Kjo do te thote, qe nuk c'moni dhe vleresoni jeten!

Kam qene, jam, dhe do te jem gjithmon otimiste, kjo me ben dhe me jep shpresa dhe fuqi te ndjehem e lumtur dhe e kenaqur ne jeten time dhe per jeten time! Lumturia eshte nje gje sogetive, personale. 

*Te dini qe lumturia varet ekskluzivisht nga ne, rrethanat qe krijojme dhe qe na mbeshtesin!!*

----------


## brandon

Koncepti i lumturise eshte shume relativ dhe personal. P sh per nje fshatar lumturia me e madhe eshte te pjelle lopa apo pela.
Edhe ai qe eshte i pasur mund te mos jete i lumtur, pasi mund te kete te tjere me te pasur se ai.
Thuhet qe kur nuk eshte i lumtur ai qe eshte i pasur , mendoni se c mund te jete lumturia per nje te varfer . Te jesh i "pasur" i "varfer"  i "lumtur" eshte gjithmone ne lidhje me te tjeret, por varet dhe se  cfare kerkojme.
Por zakonisht njerezit e lidhin lumturine me konceptin e dashurise, sidomos kur e kane ate ne shpirtin e tyre ,por kur lumturia nuk vjen , si rezultat i zoterimit te kesaj dashurie, ndihen te zhgenjyer.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Koncepti i lumturise eshte shume relativ dhe personal. P sh per nje fshatar lumturia me e madhe eshte te pjelle lopa apo pela.
> Edhe ai qe eshte i pasur mund te mos jete i lumtur, pasi mund te kete te tjere me te pasur se ai.



Jean Jaque Rousseau thoshte se koncepti i pasurise dhe i varferise qe kemi eshte kryekeput gabim. Ai besonte se ne rast se nje njeri i pasur ndihej bosh perbenda dhe i palumtur, atehere ky person automatikisht duhet vleresuar si "I varfer", ndersa nje varfanjak qe kalon ditet pa asnje lek ne xhep, por me shpirt te kenaqur, ahere i tilli duhet quajtur "I Pasur".

----------

